# Pig Pen for Non Electric Farm



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

So we have made our 100 year old farm house livable, cleaned the Spring, got the falling apart root cellar in perfect condition and full of food, hooked a wood stove up the the old fireplace, built the chicken coop and run at the barn and we are now ready to get a home fixed for 2 piglets I hope to get soon.

We live totally non electric. No alternative energy sources, no plans for any in the near future. I kind of laughed at the man at the Tractor Supply in town who told me there was no way we could raise pigs without electric. I mean, people did it long ago so it can't be "impossible". 

Electric fence is out of the question. We also would like to use wood that we have from our house we tore down this year when we moved and bought this farm. We have tons of 4x4, 2x6, 2x4, etc., plus sub flooring, plywood and tin roofing. 

My idea was to have a lean to in the pen with tin on top with a gutter to collect rain water that will run into the watering container. We do this for the chicken coop, house and such for laundry, dishes, baths, etc. It keeps up from carrying water from the Spring (we have no plumbing). 

Any thoughts on how I can make a secure pig pen with what we have to work with? We will be making it in an area where there are several trees that can be used for corner posts or whatever if that is possible. Our homesteading site is www.homesteading.us if anyone is interested in seeing what we have and how we are attempting to live this lifestyle with uh....not a lot of money. LOL 

So ideas are greatly appreciated! I guess you need to know I intend to get 2 piglets. Looking forward to your replies. 

Thanks so much and have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Happy7Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a thought, what about a solar electric fence? Or, are you totally anti-electirc no matter the source?


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes we prefer non electric, not even solar. We don't mind a few solar lights around the walkway or something and may end up getting some solar later, but I would like to try to do a pen without any form of electric. We had pigs when I was little and did not use electric so it has to be possible, just built sturdy, hopefully?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

cattle panels worked great for us with tee posts. Our area was 18x20 for three feeders. It worked great when they were small but I would have liked it about double for the last 6 weeks or so. Many of the older pens were fairly small so it was easier/cheaper to fence it in. Post and board were used. Might have to replace the boards if they are chewed. 

I would love to have a metal post and welded bar/cable fencing but that gets really expensive. Unless, of course, you have access to a welder and cheap pipe.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Easy way: Use stock panels (pig panels) and run some barbed wire around near the bottom to discourage rooting their way out.

Hard way, use your wood to build a fence, and run some barbed wire around near the bottom to discourage rooting their way out.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Pallets work. Logs work. Be sure to have what the pigs want inside and what is scary outside. Some of our fields don't have any fencing. Just perimeter stone walls. The pigs tend to not cross the stone walls.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

We do have some huge rocks on the farm. We have barbed wire as well. Thanks so much for the suggestions! You guys are great! :bow:


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

bbbuddy said:


> Easy way: Use stock panels (pig panels) and run some barbed wire around near the bottom to discourage rooting their way out.
> 
> Hard way, use your wood to build a fence, and run some barbed wire around near the bottom to discourage rooting their way out.


The hard way actually sounds more appealing to me. We try really hard to use what we have and spend the least amount of money we can get by with.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We've never raised pigs with electric fences. Livestock panels & t-posts. Sturdy wooden fences.

Keep your pigs happy in the fence and they have no reason to try to leave!

p.s. I love the way you spell your name!


----------



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

You could get cattle panels (or similar) and trench them in a foot or so in the ground (we live in sand, so the digging is easier). At least if they start to dig under, you have warning. Panels, though expensive, are pretty easily moved, and if you only have 2 pigs, you won't need too many.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a thought, don't ever ask the Tractor Supply man a question of importance. He really missed the mark on this one.

.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

Two of our Amish neigbors have pigs now.
David started his in a small pasture pen from his chickens, lumber, chicken wire and corrugated roofing. Eventually, the pigs got big enough to lift the pen and escape, so he moved them into his barn.
Aaron built a pen with 2x6 lumber. It is about 16'x16', and is heavy. Too heavy, I think. Two of us can barely move it to fresh grass.

Next year, I'll try hog panels with steel 90Âº angles on the corners to keep the shape when moving. This thread has me thinking about some barbed wire at the bottom, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

This is what I do and it works well for me. I built a pig pen out of wood and pig panels that is 8 feet by 8 feet. The wood is along the bottom, around the top, the corners and some bracing. I used 2x3 and tried to use as little wood as possible to keep it light. The roof is just a tarp with a little ridge pole running down the center. I just bought 2 pig panels that were 16 feet long and cut them in half so I thought it was very economical. I move my pen every morning so the pig has fresh ground to root up every day (when the pig gets real big I move the pen twice a day.) It is a nice set up because it never gets muddy and stinky and gross and the pig always has fresh grass. Everyday when you move the pen you can just throw a handful of grass seed down where the pen was. It can also really help rough over grown areas on your property turn back to nice open land. I just raise one pig each summer so with 2 you might want to make the pen bigger. Some people think the space is to small but I believe the pig is always happy in the space it has. I move the pen by hand and am a female of average strength, I just do one corner and then the other a couple of times, it really is not a hard job to do. Good luck with your pig raising adventure.


----------



## vfence (Sep 7, 2009)

Pigs are not great escapers. Therefore a strong and sturdy wooden fence must work fine.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Very useful thread. Thank you all!


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes, it doesnt need to be fancy at all. Just a regular wood fence. As long as the wood is sturdy enough to stop from breaking when they do try to "root it". Keep the posts closer together and some regular 2x? will work fine. Pigs snouts are strong, but if they are happy in their pen and not terribly hungry they shouldn't try to escape too badly. Fingers crossed! I would actually try to make the bottom 2 feet or so a solid wood boundary so that the noses cant get under a board and lift it out of the way. Of course there is always the ground to contend with. They will root along the fence before they root anywhere else. A couple strands of barbed wire twisted together and strung taught along the bottom in a few places might help keep them away at least until they pile up a bunch of dirt over the wires! LOL It'll take some maintenance to keep them in, but I wouldn't hesitate to do it witout electric.


----------



## vfence (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh,

Barbed wires for Pigs?

I will not recommend it as it would definitely hurt the pigs. Definitely.
Instead you could just make a solid basement just like you said.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Pigs aren't stupid...and they aren't a typical warm-blood horse that seems to be looking to get hurt on fencing. They are going to get their noses pricked once and not want to do it again. If you call that "hurt" then I agree with you. They will be a lot more "hurt" than that though if they get out and into a neighbours grain field or onto a nearby road or anywhere else that a pig isn't supposed to be. 

The initial post sounds like it is old, used wood and a sort of pieced together approach to a pig pen...which is fine. I would sure like to see Forest Breath have a happy pig experience and keep on doing it than a bunch of escapes and a frustrated homesteader who gives up on pigs. Without electric, barbed wire is still highly recommended in my opinion.


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

I have followed "Highland's" recommendations (see above) and (I encourage you to visit their website) have never been disappointed! We do not use barns, or electric, are wintering over etc... as someone else stated "if they are happy inside they won't want to leave."


----------



## chrissum (Aug 31, 2009)

"ring" their noses while they are small and you wont have a problem with them "rooting" up the fences.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

We are starting to build the pen this weekend, if it starts warming up like it is supposed to do. The wood we are using is not very old actually. It is 8 to 14 foot long 2x6's and some 4x4's as well. All are uncut. We have a roll of new barbed wire as well. So we will get that pen built and hopefully will be getting the piglets from our Amish friends next month. I am excited about it and will be reading LOTS of information in this thread so maybe I won't make TOO many mistakes. 

Thanks for all the information and advice offered in this thread


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

no electricity --how are you on the internet posting? LOL-LOL
using a free library internet or something...just wondering.


Wattle fence
barbed wire is good fencing definitely
criss cross log fencing

there are tons of old timey fences to build. you probably have the material on the farm.


I love the look of old crafted fencing but of course it takes time to learn and build.

Good luck with your hogs! They will be tasty!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I am sorry but I have to ask, if you are totally 19th century in your living style, why the computer and your own website?

As far as hogs go, a solidly built pen out of lumber with a tin shed would do fine. Give em a pile of hay to bed in and they should be content.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

I have worked at an agency for developmentally disabled adults for 10 years now. I have good benefits and make decent pay. I have to be able to make the farm payment and pay off some medical bills from when I had cancer, so I continue to work. I am able to use my laptop at work throughout the day and before/after work, as long as I get my work done. So I post from here and update our website from here as well. 

I am not AGAINST electricity or modern things. I have just always dreamed of my home life being non electric, my place to excape from it all, my little moments of heaven on earth I guess. 

I gave my computer to my daughter and when my fiance' is over there babysitting the grandson, he gets to check his email and do some things online as well. 

Some day in this lifetime I hope to be able to stop working and just enjoy my home and not worry so much about bills being paid. Maybe some day the farm will be paid off and I will not owe any bills. In this past year we paid 10% on our farm and hope to pay another 10% this year. I have the car paid 50% off as well. So all I can do is work towards the goal and enjoy the journey along the way.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have never used electric either for hogs, like alot have said on here panels and posts , be it t posts or wood post will work. My dear old dad use to run hogs in the fields in the fall and always used woven wire, wood posts, and a strand of barbed wire at the bottom, to keep them from rooting under the fence. And they use to ring their hogs also. You can raise hogs without electric (anything). Thanks Marc.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Forest Breath said:


> I have worked at an agency for developmentally disabled adults for 10 years now. I have good benefits and make decent pay. I have to be able to make the farm payment and pay off some medical bills from when I had cancer, so I continue to work. I am able to use my laptop at work throughout the day and before/after work, as long as I get my work done. So I post from here and update our website from here as well.
> 
> I am not AGAINST electricity or modern things. I have just always dreamed of my home life being non electric, my place to excape from it all, my little moments of heaven on earth I guess.
> 
> ...


 Meant no disrespect. I was just wondering and I hope it all works out for you.

Personally, I believe I could do without most, but no refrigeration would be tough.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FarmerChick said:


> no electricity --how are you on the internet posting? LOL-LOL
> using a free library internet or something...just wondering.





BobbyB said:


> I am sorry but I have to ask, if you are totally 19th century in your living style, why the computer and your own website?
> .


What's it to either of you??? Just because their homestead is non-electric doesn't mean they can't take advantage of work/library internet .... We live about 50/50 mixture of 19th/21st century lifestyle. It's works for us.

Regardless, there are ways to keep hogs non-electric. We've been doing it for 6 years now.

MarC, this Saturday _doesn't_ count for Catherine & my fiber day!!!! You're more than welcome to come and help us plan this new Fiber Fest!! Pretty Please!!! :goodjob:


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I asked a question and it was answered by the OP quite nicely.....which I appreciate of her to share. No need for the attitude that I can see? hhmmm...


----------



## vfence (Sep 7, 2009)

Fencing must be done really tight at the bottom to keep the pigs in. The best fence would be the Portable hog panels as they are too heavy for a pig to pick up. If the existing fence is loose, then run a board all around the bottom. Once a pig knows that a fence is weak, then it keeps pushing on it.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

One trick we've used, both with electric fencing and non-electric areas, is to put heavy logs and rocks along the bottoms. The perimeters of our fields are stone walls, often just a foot high. This gives a visual marker and the pigs don't tend to go post it. Add a piece a hog panel or a single hot wire and they stay in if what they want is inside. That last bit is key. What the pigs want needs to be inside the fence and the scary stuff outside the fence.

The next bit of the equation, without electric or not, is having good livestock herding and guarding dogs. When our pigs get out, which happens (tree falls on fence, gate left open, etc) then the dogs put them back in. Dogs love the work. One dog is worth five people (at least!) when herding pigs.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------

